# Pentium dual core E2160 and Asrock 4CoreDual-SATA2 overclocking



## madara432 (Nov 8, 2008)

im trying to overclock my processor from 1.8ghz to 3ghz. im currently at 2.71ghz stable with no voltage increase. its already bsel modded. has anyone hit 3ghz with my motherboard is so how? (motherboard doesnt allow voltage increase on the cpu)

ref on overclockability: http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=2&id=2332&pg=2


----------

